# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Maquila Productos Hidrobiológicos y Agroindustriales

## JOWA

Busco Planta autorizada por la FDA para enlatar/envasar productos para ser exportados a USA. Ejemplo de productos: miel, beterraga, palabritas, pota y similares.Temas similares: BUSCO PRODUCTOS AGROINDUSTRIALES PARA  ENVIAR OFERTA EXPORTABLE A CHINA, EUROPA, LATINOAMERICA Ingeniero con experiencia en Cosecha y Post-Cosecha de Productos Agroindustriales Artículo: Argentina demanda cada vez más productos textiles y agroindustriales de Perú maquila maracuya maquila maracuya

----------

